# What does it mean to feel sorry for yourself?



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

What is a good definition?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

To feel bad about who you are or what you are going through.


----------



## Sesshomaru (Sep 28, 2005)

Why do ppl look down on it?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Because they feel sorry for themselves.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, I couldn't resist, sorry.

I don't think my definition was really accurate. Feeling sorry for yourself is more so wallowing in your troubles and pain. It's as if the person is almost getting a pitiful satisfaction out of all the suffering he is experiencing.

People look down upon it because it's a sad and rediculous sight I guess.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

for attention


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Sesshomaru said:


> Why do ppl look down on it?


Cause they're stupid happy people with no problems whatsoever so they just don't understand?


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Sesshomaru said:
> 
> 
> > Why do ppl look down on it?
> ...


ROFL

I think it is someone that doesn't believe they can help themselves, accepts that, and wants attention because of it.


----------

